# Hole In The Head Gourami



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

So for the past few weeks I've had a gourami that looks like he has a bruise on the top of his head. He's been keeping that part out of the water and in the air. So I did a water change and added some salt, thinking that maybe there was something funky going on there, and maybe he was just rubbing his head in the sand, as apparently gouramis are prone to doing that based on the research I have been doing.

Anyways, just today I started to notice that it looks like there's a very small patch of scales that are missing. Like, maybe even just one or two kind of idea. I'm wondering if this is just the start of the hole in the head thing that I've heard about. If it is, I an hoping to grab some insight on what I could do to fix this before it becomes a big issue. I've had this guy for almost two years. I would be sad to see him go


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't help, but I can say I hope things turn out well for you. Fingers crossed, good luck.

You are near Guildford, so you may want to go to Scott Rd and ask someone at Rogers....


----------

